# Local game of chicken



## Clark (Mar 13, 2009)

It's different in the park.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 13, 2009)

funny...
what part of Jersey is that?


----------



## Clark (Mar 13, 2009)

Not enough congestion to qualify for NJ.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2009)

Who won???


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 13, 2009)

Reminds me of a story. A friend of a friend totalled a rental car hitting a bison in a provincial park in Canada. The bison did not survive. The paperwork took 2 years to resolve.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

who let my in-laws lose again


----------



## Gilda (Mar 13, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> who let my in-laws lose again



:rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 13, 2009)

Gilda said:


> :rollhappy:



Very Funny!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 14, 2009)

:rollhappy: Nice thread!
Hopefully they are use to cars - I wouldn't know if I should stop or slowly keep moving, around them of course!


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2009)

I would definitely stop!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 18, 2009)

Bet those guys we're wishing they'd taken the Hummer. :rollhappy:


----------

